# Do I have too many Pearl Gouramis together



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

So I have an 80 gallon planted tank and I bought 4 pearl gourami's 2 weeks ago. Everything was fine for the last 2 weeks and they would swim almost in a school together then today I noticed that 1 started picking on the other 3 any time they got near it. It would chase them kinda head but them. Should I be worried about this.
There is also 8 Cardinal tetras and 5 Rasboras in the tank that it doesn't bother.
Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

maybe not to many, but to many of same sex.Gouramis can be tough on each other(males killing females if not removed after spawning). Do you know boy girl ratio?They also can be territorial amongst themselves. Tank seems big enough.Try putting up some walls(plants,rocks or wood) so if needed one can hide from others.Pearls are beautiful(one of my favorite gouramis).


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Pearls usually aren't bullies, not like Blues. An 80G has plenty of room for 4 Pearls. You have no Bottom feeders, I recommend at least a dozen Corys. A couple of small Plecos would also be nice.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

A wannabe dominant male will pick at the throat of fish he wants to rule over. Sometimes it turns to fighting, but with pearls, it's not usually as constant as with those nasty three spot types. With luck, it means they have settled in enough to start making a homelife - and with luck, your aggressor is a male and the three others are females.
If pearl gouramis were people, I wouldn't want to know them. But they don't usually do a lot of harm to each other.


----------



## Cat696 (Apr 27, 2011)

What you have is fish of different sexes and one of them has decided to become aggressive. If you remove the one fish, it SHOULD be ok. Of course there are no guarantees. Good Luck!


----------



## ozznet (Aug 23, 2011)

I put a few more floating plants in and he seems to have calmed down a bit so I'll have to keep an eye on them. 
I would love to have 12 corys in there but for some reason corys only last a couple months for me. I have 1 of 8 left and I'm tired of wasting my money.


----------

